# Port Hacking - 17 Oct 07 - show me the mulloway!



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Dean's attempt to go fishing : take 2.

Will be launching from boat ramp on Port Hacking Road - heading across for some live yabbies and will then play it by ear (probably drift up and down with yabbies and SPs). Will probably stop off before I get there for a couple of live poddy mullet and maybe try to rustle up a squid.

Looking for an early launch - flexible on time if anyone is interested. If there are no takers I will launch before sunrise.

*EDIT **CHANGE OF PLAN*: Seabreeze indicates that tomorrow will be just as windy as today, but tonight will be calm, therefore I will be aiming for an all-nighter. Probably launch before midnight and come off by 6am.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i was hoping to do the same thing thismorning but the winds howling... ..unfortunately no can do tomorrow

if you want some advice on spots, let me know. ta


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Davey, I intend to try Dolans Bay (deep water) and the Ballast Heap (deep hole) for the big girls and Kitchener's Reef and the sand flats (for the smaller fish). If you think some areas around there are better than others I would appreciate your advice.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

For Mulloway Dolans Bay is probably your best shot. Theres also a nice dropoff near the channell marker in the main channel heading out of Burraneer Bay that holds snapper, jewies and kingfish. Actually the entire channell along from Wallys Wharf (where you'll be launching) to the mouth of Burraneer bay is a prime kingie spot.

just be aware of the marine reserve (Shiprock) on the western entrance to Burraneer Bay

Theres no longer a deep hole near the ballast heap - maybe in years gone by but no more. this shallow area though is great for bream, whiting and flatties and theres still plenty of nippers on the flats.

if you want to head further west down to the entrance to south west arm theres another great dropoff that holds good numbers of fish (near the submarine cable sign on the southern shore). Theres alos a shedload of tailor over these weedbeds.

good luck - I hope the wind dies down for you.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the tips - I will give those spots a try tonight.

Word has it that Dolans Bay holds squid and is a bit of a live bait ground. Any tips on whether this remains accurate? I was hoping to drop a few squid jigs and a bait jig as soon as I launch.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

deano said:


> Thanks for the tips - I will give those spots a try tonight.
> 
> Word has it that Dolans Bay holds squid and is a bit of a live bait ground. Any tips on whether this remains accurate? I was hoping to drop a few squid jigs and a bait jig as soon as I launch.


yeah theres usually schools of pilchards not far out from the ramp. when its calm you can see little spots (like raindrops) on the surface which gives away their location. if its windy (which it will be) you'll need to try and find them on your sounder. burley them up a bit with soaked bread or pilchard pieces and use a sabiki rig (6 hooked bait jig). they're agressive little buggers and if you find a school you'll soon have a bucketful. they dont stay alive for long though...

squid can be found around the shallower weed beds (just south east of the launch spot),around the wharf and near some of the moored boats.

good luck


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

You're a wealth of local knowledge - thanks. I'm about to leave home - will post trip report when I get back (we'll see if your advice pays off :lol: ).


----------

